
New face of the Bank of England's £50 note is revealed as Alan Turing - hackr_nj
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48962557
======
jayflux
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20439425)

